# Hydroxychloroquine... anyone else taken this??



## Lolo85 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi all,

Has anyone else been prescribed or recommended hydroxychloroquine with any of their fresh or frozen cycles?

I have a history of chemical pregnancies and my mum has Rheumatoid Arthritis, so my doctor has said I should try this next cycle (although none of the nurses at my clinic seem to have any experience of it)

Would be interested to hear is anyone has taken this.

Thanks

L x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi  

There are some doctors that will often prescribe this for women with multiple miscarriages and especially to treat/deal with Natural Killer Cells. Have you googled it ? Perhaps google Hydroxychloroquine & Miscarriage.

Good luck  

Bundles x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I took hydroyxchloroquine in this cycle, I have high TNF Alpha and NK cells and had several miscarriages, the other treatments hadn't worked so used it alongside humira and neupogen, it takes a few weeks to get into your system so would need to start it 4-6 wks before a transfer. I don't officially have arthritis but its in my family and I get pain in various joints. Its worth trying as its very cheap and I didn't have any side effects from it,they just recommend you have regular eye checks as it can affect vision. Lots of luck


----------



## Melly2015 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi,

I had a FET in August, and took Hydroxychloroquine for it after finding out I had high and aggressive NK cells.  On my 3 previous cycles I have had 2 miscarriages and 1 chemical pregnancy. The FET where I took the hydroxychloroquine has worked and I am currently 16 weeks pregnant with twins.....so I’m certainly an advocate of it! 
If you take it over a long period of time you need eye tests done, but otherwise very little side effects. And you need to start taking it about 6-8 weeks before transfer for it to build up in your system. I also took high strength folic acid too.

Good luck and I hope things work out for you this time  

Melly XX


----------



## Lolo85 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks so much you all for your replies.

So sorry to hear of your miscarriages, kittykat.  Fingers crossed for this cycle for you   Where are you in the cycle?

Melly - congratulations!! That's certainly a good result! You must be absolutely thrilled   Were there any other alterations to your frozen cycle?

I'd read about the potential eyesight problems (bit worried as I already have terrible eyesight and blindness seems to also run in the family!), but if it works, it works!  I'm hoping to do my next FET with my January cycle so I should just about have enough time to start it - thanks to all for the heads up on timescales.

I will also get some high strength folic acid too!!

Many thanks,

L x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Lolo85 -Thank you. I'm blind as a bat and was a bit worried but it didn't affect me and I think its only really when on it long term that it becomes an issue. I'm 36wks pregnant so not long left for me now  I had tried intralipids,ivig and steroids and still miscarried,something in this treatment plan worked for me and hydroxy is so cheap to try I would recommend it, you def have time before Jan to get it into your system


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

It’s really good to hear positive things about it as I’ll be taking it for my FET to reduce TNF as I’m allergic to Humira.
BQ. xx


----------



## Lolo85 (Aug 14, 2016)

That's amazing news, kittykat!! Really happy for you!! I'm seeing the consultant again tomorrow so I will tell him I'm going to follow his recommendation. It's really encouraging to hear such positive outcomes - thank you.

Good luck baking queen! When are you going to be having your next FET? I'll be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

L x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks! Been a long journey but got there eventually- never give up or loose hope no matter how hard it gets xx


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Lolo85,

I've just started taking it after a strongly positive ANA test result. The consultant thinks I might have Lupus (also connective tissue autoimmune condition like Rheumatoid Arthritis). Was planning on doing ovulation induction cycles but my FSH has just shot up to 30 (!) So might be moving onto donor egg... Have to take it for two months before we can try again. xx


----------

